# Dehydrator Subforum



## FrankZ (Mar 12, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know we now have a Dehydrator Discussions subforum in the Canning and Preserving Forum.  I have moved several threads over to it as well, to kick start it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you Frank. 
It's so simple to navigate around now. Much appreciated.

Munky.


----------

